

Rupert Murdoch takes on Obama, SOPA, Google, and high popcorn prices on Twitter - andrewfelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/15/2709659/rupert-murdoch-takes-on-obama-sopa-google-and-high-popcorn-prices-on

======
andrewfelix
Try and maintain your sanity while reading the comments under the article. The
level of ignorance is quite depressing/frustrating.

